# Padron 1926 vs. 1964?



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm guessing this may have been covered somewhere else, but I can't find it. Can someone give me a sorta rundown or comparison of the flavors of the two blends? Is one spicier than the other? Is one more woodsy than coffee/chocolate? 

I've read and heard different things from different folks, so I'm just wondering if someone can clear this up for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I was told at my b&m that the 26s are spicier then the 64s, whether this is true I don't know. But I had my first 64 yesterday, and it was the best cigar I've had yet with the RP Decade & Omar Ortez Maduro under it


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish I could help you. I've had both the 26 and 64 in the natural and maduro, but the instances are just too spread out to compare. I've been meaning to buy the same size in each series and both wrappers to truly figure out the differences and see which I prefer. I honestly don't think you can go wrong with either choice.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

I just bought a sample of the 64 natural from CI and it's sitting in my humidor... Probably going to have it next friday.

BTW, for a 'natural' color, the wrapper is really really dark... Is it possible that they put the Maduro in the box by mistake? or is the maduro darker? Is that even possible?

-SS


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

For me I get more cedar and woodsy tastes from the 26 and more of choc cocoa tastes from the 64. They are both top shelf.....I only get the maduros though.


----------



## Joachim (May 24, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> BTW, for a 'natural' color, the wrapper is really really dark... Is it possible that they put the Maduro in the box by mistake? or is the maduro darker? Is that even possible?
> 
> -SS


I have several boxes of both natural and maduro in the 1964 line, and yes all the naturales with the exception of the monarca is very dark. The torpedos are so dark that it`s really hard to tell them apart...I only have 1926 maduros, so I don`t know if it`s the same thing with that line-up.


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

I prefer the chocolate taste of the '64 to the '26, but both are ridiculously smooth, I think everyone should try both.


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

I smoked the 1926 #6 maddie almost everyday and I love it compared to the 64 maddie. The 26 is aged 5 yrs vs 4 yrs on the 64. To me, 26 has a richer favor profile and more full bodied.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm.. I'm into the chocolate angle, so I'll try the 64 first I guess. I've got one in my humi, and my local B&M has both the 80 years perfecto, and the 45 years that just got #1 in CA's lineup this year. Think I'm going to pick one of each up and let them hang out for a while until I find a good reason to smoke a $30 cigar!

Thanks for your help fellas!

And on the wrapper issue, I've noticed as well that it's hard to tell the difference between padron's naturals and maduros by eye. It's because they use a sungrown wrapper that ends up being naturally dark I believe. The flavor is unmistakable though. Love those padron maduros! All chocolate and coffee to my tastebuds, and that's right up my alley.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Hmmm.. I'm into the chocolate angle, so I'll try the 64 first I guess. I've got one in my humi, and my local B&M has both the 80 years perfecto, and the 45 years that just got #1 in CA's lineup this year. Think I'm going to pick one of each up and let them hang out for a while until I find a good reason to smoke a $30 cigar!


Excellent idea. I have two 80's waiting to be unleashed when I pass my bar exam. I also have two 45's I intend to light up for my brother's wedding. Both should have a year of age on them by then, however, some seem to think the anniversaries don't age well. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, all you gotta do is put a 64 in your humi for 2yrs and, shazaam! it's a 26.

And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dollar for the dollar the 64 has more bang for the buck
The 26 is slightly heartier and a little more woodsy. Maybe more meaty
The 64 is more of a semi sweet cocoa with hints of spice.

If both were the same money, the decision would be easier,,,,

64 all the way.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I prefer the 26's over the 64's and I prefer the naturals over the maduro's which is odd because I'm a maduro kind of guy. But different tastes for different people. Grab a couple of Padron 8 cigar samplers ( 2 x000's, 3x 64's and 3x 26's) in both natural and maduro and give em a shot. You will not be disappointed and your taste buds will be ruined for the rest of your cigar smoking days!


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

Being mainly a Padron smoker these days, I would like to add that the 64s is a bit more sweeter that the 26s. I believe it's because the 26s are a bit stronger. As for the color, I have had some maduros that are lighter than naturals and some that are darker. I think that's the luck of the draw.

As for aging, I have only been smoking cigars since Aug '09 so I don't really have anything with age on them yet. The oldest Padron that I own from time of purchase is the Executives I have from Sep '09. I do have quite a bit of stock aging in my humi.

Attached are pics of the Padrons I currently have. The pic with the 2 Padron 1964 "A" are both maduros. The lighter one came from my first purchase of 1964s and that was a sampler. The darker one is my last one from my box which I purchased around Thanksgiving.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

BTW I'd check out egars.com for your padron anny supply I know a few people on here have order padrons from them with no problems, just make sure you call to see if what you're interested in is in stock.


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> BTW I'd check out egars.com for your padron anny supply I know a few people on here have order padrons from them with no problems, just make sure you call to see if what you're interested in is in stock.


I don't now if this was directed at me but thank you for the heads up. Do you know if their prices are the same for NY residents though. They are located in NY.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

It was directed to Landis but I'll share it with you as well lol 

I'm not sure to answer you question, just give them a call on Monday.


----------



## Giantsbran1227 (Feb 21, 2010)

Joachim said:


> I have several boxes of both natural and maduro in the 1964 line, and yes all the naturales with the exception of the monarca is very dark. The torpedos are so dark that it`s really hard to tell them apart...I only have 1926 maduros, so I don`t know if it`s the same thing with that line-up.


:shock:

Hows the heck did you afford that? These things cost a fortune!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> Do you know if their prices are the same for NY residents though. They are located in NY.


You'll have to pay taxes on your order if they're a legit biz and do things proper.


----------

